# Constipation



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks like my 2 year old girl is having a little bit of a "going" issue. I have recently noticed that she has not been wheeling as much at night and has gone from being an avid "wheefler" to not making any sounds.... As far as appetite, she is still very interested in her dry kibble and her mealies. There has been no change in foods and no change in temperature range (I have numerous thermometers set up to ensure a consistent reading... which is 78*F).

I went to go see her this morning and noticed that she has some poo partially coming out of her behind but not enough to get rid of it. I grabbed a baby wipe and attempted to wipe her bottom with not much success. I am guessing my lady is having problems in this area and stopped by the store this morning to grab some canned pumpkin.... and could not find any in the cooking section where it usually is. Is canned pumpkin seasonal? Is there another food I can syringe her with (along with water for hydration purposes) to help her go?

I am going to try a warm bath tonight to relieve her, but I am thinking long term here as well. *Understood* that ongoing constipation would not be normal and could be a bigger issue with blockage and would need vet assistance, I am just looking to see if some other food would work to get her more regular and see how that pans out for the next few days.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

If you're dealing with just a bit of constipation - yes, canned unseasoned pumpkin is good. My girl won't eat pumpkin though. So we've used butternut squash baby food with success. She loves that... and sweet potato. I don't have to syringe feed it to her... just put it on a plate and she yums it up.

Edit to add: be prepared for an orange or yellow hedgehog after anointing.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Perfect! I just called my local Kroger store and Safeway here, and they don't have any canned pumpkin! We had a HUGE hail storm last year and they are saying that it destroyed the crops causing a shortage in supply. 

Sooooo, I think I already have some Sweet Potato baby food for treat purposes and if that can help her relieve herself, then I am all set!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

No one has pumpkin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just called 5 stores... including Whole Foods. Not a single can.

http://dinersjournal.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/11/17/libbys-warns-of-a-canned-pumpkin-shortage/


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hediges are not supposed to have prunes because of the thick stickiness of them, but what about syringe feeding prune juice?

Here is a link that talks about different ways to use it for humans, maybe can be scaled WAY down in amounts for a hedgie? I didn't see anything listed that I know would be harmful to hedgies.

http://www.colonzone.org/prune-juice-constipation.php

But as you know I'm not that experienced with hedgies, just still trying to learn all I can.

Hugs, you and your hedgies have been through so much this year.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

A random note on the canned pumpkin- they almost always have tons of it around thanksgiving- I like to just buy a couple cans and hold onto them for a year, then replace them the next year. I usually don't end up needing to use them but I like to have fresh (under 1 year) cans available just in case.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

What about prune baby food?

We ended up going to the emergency room with Pequop at 9pm last night because she was acting so bizarre. We tried the bath technique to be met with no poo's, got her out, I syringed her some water to just make sure she is getting enough. Then we ended it with 2 meal worms which she munched down with no hesitation. Then we put her back in her home just to see her lay down... and start closing her eyes and we decided we needed to just take her in. 

Very good vet examined her.. and quite thoroughly. She said she couldn't feel any masses, her toenails and feet looked great, eyes were bright.. teeth and mouth looked in good condition along with her skin. She the felt her tummy and said she couldn't feel any blockage or anything unusual. She listened to her little heart and said that it sounds like she has a heart murmur. She offered to keep her overnight, but said there was no real reason too because she looked to be in good shape. She said that they could Sub-q her, but that would risk making her heart work too hard and causing her heart to fail in doing that, so we opted against it. 

She is home and is still acting more like a "6" instead of a "9". I am waiting for a good fecal sample to take in to our vet here.... (Note the word... "waiting")...


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Personally, I would hold off on the mealies until she no longer seems constipated. 
The chitin on the mealies are hard to digest, so if she really is constipated, it will make it worse.


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

Best of luck! No fun having a struggling little one. I hope for the best. Keep us updated!

~kristin


----------

